# Beste Fertigpizza?



## Mozartkugel (5. Januar 2018)

Nun, ich bin kein Fan von Fertigpizza. Neulich hab ich aber diese Sorte mal probiert und war positiv überrascht. Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px

Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?


----------



## Tobias85 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ich esse auch nicht wirklich oft Fertigpizza. Wenn, dann gern die Eigenmarke "San Fabio" von Penny...die kommt einer frischen Pizza schon recht nahe finde ich.


----------



## kemo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

San fabio ist wirklich gut aber nur die einzelverpackten nicht die Kartons mit 2 Stück drinnen...ansonsten die traditionale ,müsste vom Doktor sein.andere Frage,was esst ihr so beim angeln?yumyum?Bifi? Könnte ein interssantes Thema werden!


----------



## Gast (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wenn Fertigpizza dann eine zum selber fertig backen, ich finde da die Dr. Oetker, die Ofenfrische am schmackhaftesten,
Also vom Teig her, der Belag, inkl. Käse schmeckt mir von keiner dieser Fertigpizzen.
Ich bin aber eh ein Freund vom selber Teig machen und diesen 2-3 Tage im Kühlschrank ruhen zu lassen.
Das ist einfach ein anderer Geschmack.
Das ganze dann vom Grill auf dem Pizzastein.


----------



## oberfranke (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin kein Fan von Fertigpizza. Neulich hab ich aber diese Sorte mal probiert und war positiv überrascht. Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px
> 
> Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?


Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. 
Klasse Teig - ich nehme immer die Thunfisch und den Belag  etwas verfeinert. 

Nicht billig aber gut. da zahle ich gerne nen Euro mehr.


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Vonne Pizzeria 2 Minuten von der Haustür entfernt... Geht mitunter schneller als TK-Ware - und schmeckt! :q


----------



## bw1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Die beste Fertigpizza ist für mich eindeutig die Arrabbiata von Dr. Oetker (leicht scharf mit kleinen Salamischeiben). Die ziehe ich sogar den allermeisten frischen Pizzeria-Modellen vor.


----------



## banzinator (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Penny. Ne TexMex mit Wurst im Rand.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Mag die nicht so. Ist mir vom Teig zu hart und zu wenig Belag...vor allem Käse (wenns denn wirklich Käse ist) "Fertigpizza" zum selbst belegen ist nicht schlecht. Da ist man vielleicht bei 5-6 Euro los, hat aber auch locker 2 Tage was davon.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wat´n, Mummpizz?:m


----------



## Purist (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px
> 
> Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?



Lustig, weil Pizza so ziemlich das billigste Fastfood überhaupt ist.
Essen kann man alle Fertigpizzen irgendwie, ganz billige sind oft geschmacklos und haben kaum Käse drauf, die Markenware ist entweder versalzen oder derart gezuckert, dass man die Tomatensoße nicht mehr schmecken kann. Die Salami ist grundsätzlich grauenhaft, oft zu fettig/salzig und von fragwürdiger Fleischqualität. Der Teig reicht von bretthart (hat wirklich mit Pizza nichts zu tun) über zerlöchert/gummiartig bis zu künstlich luftig (Amistyle, kann man mit einem normalen Backofen auch selber zaubern)..

Als Alternative bleibt nur der hoffentlich gute Pizzabäcker in der Nähe oder die Eigeninitiative. Gute Pizza Napoli selbst zu machen ist einerseits eine Wissenschaft (Mehl, Hefe, Meersalz, Wasser, Tomaten, Käse, ein Schuß Olivenöl mehr gehört da nicht rein), aber trotzdem nicht schwer, wenn man den richtigen Ofen dafür hat und sich im Netz etwas zu dem Thema beliest. Der Geschmack steigt dann mit der Qualität der Zutaten, für das authentische Geschmackserlebnis (was man hierzulande auch in Restaurants eher selten bekommt): 00er Mehl, Büffelmozzarella und San-Marzano-Tomaten. 
Solche Pizzen kann man bequem 1-2 Tage im Kühlschrank lagern und anschließend im Pizzaofen fertigbacken oder wieder erhitzen. TK-Pizzen sind dagegen natürlich ein schlechter Scherz. 

Eine weitere Alternative ist die in Norditalien übliche Backblechpizza, die gelingt eigentlich immer (Ofen ruhig auf 250 Grad bringen und das Blech ganz unten reinschieben) und da kann man die tollsten Tomatensoßen mit ordentlich Knoblauch draufpacken. Auch da kommt keine TK hinterher.


----------



## oberfranke (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wir sprechen ja hier über die "beste" Ferftigpizza, nicht über die beste Pizza. 
Ist aber völlig egal.
Fertigpizza wenn es schnell gehen muss. 
Hausgemachte wenn ich Zeit habe. 


Nur ein Tipp am Rande, Pizza wird am besten desto höher die Ofentemperatur ist. 
Echte Pizzaöfen - Holz befeuert- gehen über 450 Grad. 
Also ruhig Vollgas im Ofen geben. 
gut vorheizen damit der Pizzastein richtig durchgeheizt ist. 
Ist er nicht durchgeheizt. ist die Pizza oben verbrannt und der Teig ist noch lädscherd (labbrig- heißt das wohl auf preußendeutsch)  

Backzeit ca 4-6 Minuten.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wir sprechen ja hier über die "beste" Ferftigpizza, nicht über die beste Pizza.
> Ist aber völlig egal.
> Fertigpizza wenn es schnell gehen muss.
> Hausgemachte wenn ich Zeit habe.
> ...


----------



## Memy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Die Gustavo Gusto ist echt super!


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Es gibt keine gute TK Pizza. Es gibt schlechte und weniger schlechte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gute TK Pizza. Es gibt schlechte und weniger schlechte.


Die Frage war auch nach der "besten" und nicht danach, ob die gut oder weniger gut sind.

Für mich ist die TK Pizza nur eine Notlösung wenn Zeit fehlt, ich nicht einkaufen fahren mag/kann und in der TK noch dieser Notnagel liegt. Dann kann es schon Mal okay sein.


----------



## Gast (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp am Rande, Pizza wird am besten desto höher die Ofentemperatur ist.
> Echte Pizzaöfen - Holz befeuert- gehen über 450 Grad.


Naja, mit meinem Gasgrill und aufgelegten Pizzastein bekomme ich auch 350 Grad hin.
Und das ist dann schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Haushalts Elektrobackofen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Wenn Fertigpizza dann eine zum selber fertig backen, ich finde da die Dr. Oetker, die Ofenfrische am schmackhaftesten,
> Also vom Teig her, der Belag, inkl. Käse schmeckt mir von keiner dieser Fertigpizzen.
> Ich bin aber eh ein Freund vom selber Teig machen und diesen 2-3 Tage im Kühlschrank ruhen zu lassen.
> Das ist einfach ein anderer Geschmack.
> Das ganze dann vom Grill auf dem Pizzastein.



Ofenfrische war damals mal gut, vor ca 5 Jahren, wird aber meiner Meinung nach qualitativ auch immer schlechter. Oder mein Geschmack hat sich einfach geändert. Generell mag ich Fertigzeugs sehr selten. Aber die Ofenfrische hat mir damals deutlich besser geschmeckt.


----------



## Seele (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin kein Fan von Fertigpizza. Neulich hab ich aber diese Sorte mal probiert und war positiv überrascht. Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px
> 
> Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?



Ist auch mein Favourit. Nicht billig, aber wenns mal schnell gehen soll und ein anderen Geschmack sein soll ist die völlig ok. Man muss zu den 4 Euro aber auch sagen, die Zutaten sind schon ne andere Liga und für ne Fertigpizza ist sie auch wirklich groß.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Das Rewe Brett sieht gut aus.


----------



## oberfranke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, mit meinem Gasgrill und aufgelegten Pizzastein bekomme ich auch 350 Grad hin.
> Und das ist dann schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Haushalts Elektrobackofen.



Was heißt hier "Naja"- genau das meine ich. 
 Rauf mit der Temperatur. 
 Ich bin zwar sonst mehr der Niedrigtemperaturfan- doch bei Pizza heißt es "Feuer frei"


----------



## Gast (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar sonst mehr der Niedrigtemperaturfan- doch bei Pizza heißt es "Feuer frei"


Ich glaube wir verstehen uns


----------



## Nordan (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "Naja"- genau das meine ich.
> Rauf mit der Temperatur.
> Ich bin zwar sonst mehr der Niedrigtemperaturfan- doch bei Pizza heißt es "Feuer frei"



Du kannst eine Fertig-Pizza mit so viel °c heizen wie du willst,
die wird immer beschissen schmecken.

Ansonsten: Abseits von "frisch" selber machen (alter Teig schmeckt geiler)....Teig ausgezogen, also Backfertig, auf Blechen anfrieren und anschließend normal einfrieren. 
Wenn man dann noch Portionsweise Sosse eingefroren hat,
geht das auch so fix wie eine Fertigpizza.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wir sind nach langer Suche beim 10min Pizzateig nach dem Rezept von Jörn Fischer hängen geblieben.

http://klaus-grillt.de/rezepte/10-minuten-pizzateig/

Für uns der perfekte Pizzateig und dazu noch schnell gemacht. Seitdem nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit gesehen, nach anderen Rezepten zu suchen. #6

Ansonsten finden wir auch die "Ofenfrische" bei den Fertigpizzen das geringere Übel vom Rest.
Aber selbst die kommt dann nicht ohne "Tuning" auf den Teller. :q


----------



## BlankyB (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ansonsten finden wir auch die "Ofenfrische" bei den Fertigpizzen das geringere Übel vom Rest.
> Aber selbst die kommt dann nicht ohne "Tuning" auf den Teller. :q



Das kenn ich :q selbst die beste Thunfischpizza braucht noch ne Dose Thunfisch und ne Tüte Streukäse oben rauf. :vik::vik:


----------



## Gast (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

So sieht dann eine leicht modifizierte Fertigpizza Dr. Oetker die Ofenfrische aus wenn sie vom Gasgrill kommt.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> So sieht dann eine leicht modifizierte Fertigpizza Dr. Oetker die Ofenfrische aus wenn sie vom Gasgrill kommt.



Leger.:vik:


----------



## BlankyB (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Soooo muss dattt :m:m:m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hab die Gustavo Gusto neulich auch mal probiert und war für 'ne TK-Pizza sehr angetan. Den Euro oder zwei mehr in jedem Fall wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Gibts eigentlich auch Fertigpizza ohne Belag - also nur vorgebackener Fladen?

Oder gibts die nur mit Belag (sorry, wenn doofe Frage, aber da hab ich halt keine Ahnung von, noch nie eine gekauft/gegessen)


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ja gibt es!
Bei Feinkost Aldi.
Der Teig ist zur rolle gewickelt und die Tomatensauce ist auch dabei.
Allerdings nicht gefroren, sondern nur gekühlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

und ohne Soße gibbets nix?
egal ob gekühlt oder gefrostet?

Nur Teig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

braucht halt aber 3 Tage, selber Teig machen - für mal schnell zwischendurch wäre doch sowas wie Fertigteigplatte ne Alternative zu einer komplett belegten Fertigpizza.

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Ahnung, auf die Idee bin ich erst durch diesen Thread gekommen..


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *braucht halt aber 3 Tage, selber Teig machen* - für mal schnell zwischendurch wäre doch sowas wie Fertigteigplatte ne Alternative zu einer komplett belegten Fertigpizza.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Ahnung, auf die Idee bin ich erst durch diesen Thread gekommen..


 
Nicht zwingend.
Versuch mal den hier...

http://klaus-grillt.de/rezepte/10-minuten-pizzateig/

Wir machen seitdem nix anderes mehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

danke - damit sind wir aber hier bei Fertigpizzen OT ;-))


----------



## Nordan (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Diese fertigen, gerollten Teig mit Soße sind vom Biss her aber eher Mürbeteigig. Gefällt mir für Pizza überhaupt nicht!

Dann doch lieber einen schnellen 0-8-15 Teig, wie ein paar Beiträge weiter oben!


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ot Ot

Die eine Pizza die ich im Jahr esse ...
Da gehe ich zum Fachmann


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin kein Fan von Fertigpizza. Neulich hab ich aber diese Sorte mal probiert und war positiv überrascht. Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px
> 
> Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?



lieber themenstarter  ein Danke !!! bin kein pizza fan --abba die JA.
gefunden bei edeka  3,99€   ein lecker;-)


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ich esse (leider) gerne Pizza. Die beste ist immer noch die selbst gemachte aus dem Kugelgrill mit Holzfeuer:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/615ehLg8KqL._SX492_.jpg

 Die vom Rewe sieht auch net schlecht aus (vom Teig her) aber die Salami wirkt irgendwie wie ne 0815 Salami...


----------



## GandRalf (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Mein aktueller Favorit, wenn selbermachen nicht geht.











#6


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hallo Ralf

Die Holzofen Pizza gibt es auch als Vegane Version.|bigeyes
Das Gemüse noch als solches erkennbar und es schmeckt auch noch.

Die dann noch mit dünnen Scheiben Schinken "Schmücken" .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Purist schrieb:


> Lustig, weil Pizza so ziemlich das billigste Fastfood überhaupt ist.
> Essen kann man alle Fertigpizzen irgendwie,


Kann man zwar erstmal, aber wird teuer, angeln im Alter und gesundes Rentierdasein ist dann schon mal praktisch ausgeschlossen. Auch Neurodermitisursache.
Ganz aktuell aus der Forschung:

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Fastfood-ist-eine-Infektion-des-Koerpers-3943771.html


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> lieber themenstarter  ein Danke !!! bin kein pizza fan --abba die JA.



finde ich auch. :m


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kann man zwar erstmal, aber wird teuer, angeln im Alter und gesundes Rentierdasein ist dann schon mal praktisch ausgeschlossen. Auch Neurodermitisursache.
> Ganz aktuell aus der Forschung:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Fastfood-ist-eine-Infektion-des-Koerpers-3943771.html



Wie gut, das hier [tm]  der "Wissenschaft" kein Glauben geschenkt wird :m

Spaß beiseite - beunruhigend.


----------



## wusel345 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kann man zwar erstmal, aber wird teuer, angeln im Alter und* gesundes Rentierdasein *ist dann schon mal praktisch ausgeschlossen. Auch Neurodermitisursache.
> Ganz aktuell aus der Forschung:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Fastfood-ist-eine-Infektion-des-Koerpers-3943771.html




Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Mutieren wir Rentner, ja ich bin auch einer, im Alter zu Rentieren? |kopfkrat Also, ich bleibe lieber Mensch.  |supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

wie schon die meisten hier geschrieben haben, fertig ist natürlich nur eine alternative.
eindeutig erste wahl das dreierpack margherita der nettohausmarke, nach gusto belegen - mega.
die ganzen, noch so teuren fertigprodukte für mich nur griffe ins klo.


----------



## Gast (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wenn ich schon auf ein Fertigprodukt zurückgreifen muss dann doch lieber nur fertigen "Pizzateig" kaufen und mir den nach eigenen Wünschen belegen.
Wobei das eben auch nur eine Notlösung ist, mir so aber dann besser schmeckt als eine Fertigpizza.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hallo,

also eine Fertigpizza betrachte ich immer als eine Art Notlösung, die nie die Qualität wie beim "Italiener" erreicht, auch wenn sie etwas frisiert (nachgebessert) wird. 
Das ist was, wenns schnell gehen soll: Ofen vorgeheizt Pizza rein und nach 10 bis 15 Minuten ist die fertig, ohne Arbeit in der Küche, dafür ist die da und dafür habe ich immer so 2-3 in der Tiefkühltruhe - nicht als kulinarisches Highlite.
Zu der Sache mit der ungesunden Ernährung; man darf halt nichts übertreiben und ich denke z.B. dass eine Pizza auch nicht "schädlicher" ist
als ein Stück Kuchen oder Torte (da ja momentan der Zucker total verteufelt wird).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## wobbler68 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Zitat von Lajos   :Zu der Sache mit der ungesunden Ernährung; man darf halt nichts übertreiben und ich denke z.B. dass eine Pizza auch nicht "schädlicher" ist
als ein Stück Kuchen oder Torte (da ja momentan der Zucker total verteufelt wird).


Das sag mal einem Raucher.Die Glimmstängel
 gehören für die doch zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Das sag mal einem Raucher.Die Glimmstängel
> gehören für die doch zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiesbank (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Der Wagner hats echt drauf!  Ofen frische sind die besten.  Wagner Pizza roxx

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Purist schrieb:


> Lustig, weil Pizza so ziemlich das billigste Fastfood überhaupt ist.
> Essen kann man alle Fertigpizzen irgendwie, ganz billige sind oft geschmacklos und haben kaum Käse drauf, die Markenware ist entweder versalzen oder derart gezuckert, dass man die Tomatensoße nicht mehr schmecken kann. Die Salami ist grundsätzlich grauenhaft, oft zu fettig/salzig und von fragwürdiger Fleischqualität. Der Teig reicht von bretthart (hat wirklich mit Pizza nichts zu tun) über zerlöchert/gummiartig bis zu künstlich luftig (Amistyle, kann man mit einem normalen Backofen auch selber zaubern)..
> 
> Als Alternative bleibt nur der hoffentlich gute Pizzabäcker in der Nähe oder die Eigeninitiative. Gute Pizza Napoli selbst zu machen ist einerseits eine Wissenschaft (Mehl, Hefe, Meersalz, Wasser, Tomaten, Käse, ein Schuß Olivenöl mehr gehört da nicht rein), aber trotzdem nicht schwer, wenn man den richtigen Ofen dafür hat und sich im Netz etwas zu dem Thema beliest. Der Geschmack steigt dann mit der Qualität der Zutaten, für das authentische Geschmackserlebnis (was man hierzulande auch in Restaurants eher selten bekommt): 00er Mehl, Büffelmozzarella und San-Marzano-Tomaten.
> ...


Ot interessiert nicht

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perci (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hier mal ein Artikel vom Stern:

https://www.stern.de/tv/stern-tv-te...unter-gegen-teure-markenprodukte-7148954.html


----------



## kraftian (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin kein Fan von Fertigpizza. Neulich hab ich aber diese Sorte mal probiert und war positiv überrascht. Für ne Fertigpizza wirklich nicht schlecht... https://img.rewe-static.de/2932532/26067397_digital-image.png?resize=600px:600px
> 
> Mit knapp 4,- Euro aber auch ein stolzer Preis für ne Salami-Pizza. Welche Fertigpizza schmeckt euch am besten?



Gustavo Gusto macht wirkliche ne klasse TK-Pizza. Hab mir mal zwei nach einem Fernsehbericht geholt in unserem Rewe und fand die Pizza sehr gut.

Es gibt auch nen Lagerverkauf, weitere Infos hier: http://gustavo-gusto.de/lagerverkauf/
Südlich von München am Starnberger See gelegen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

mnnn, bei REWE sind die in letzter Zeit immer ausverkauft. Da sieht man mal welche Reichweite das Anglerboard hat. :m

Ach ja, weil es keine mehr gab hab ich von Oetker die Ofenfrische genommen. Pfui Teufel sag ich nur, kein Vergleich zu Gustavo!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

bei EDEKA auch alle-----wollte gester auch noch mal angreifen--abba nixus wech die drei sorten;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ich bin fertig mit Pizza.
Habe schon zu viel davon gegessen.
Liber Fisch pur. Hering, Dorsch, seelachs oder sonst was. Auch meeresfrüchte. Muscheln und garmelen Krabben.
Alles lecker.


----------



## GreyShade (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

meine Lieblings TK Pizza ist von REWE die Ziegenkäse Pizza... Bissi nachbelegt mit schinken und knoblauch... 
Ansonsten hol ich mir den Fertig-Teig von Norma und dann gibts Pizza mit selbstgemachter Tomaten bzw Zuchini-Sauce (Meine Tochter ist Allergiker und darf keine Tomaten und ganz viel anderes Essen) mit Belag nach Wunsch vom Grill...


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Lest mal die Zutatenliste, dann habt ihr  es  schiftlich welchen Müll ihr esst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Wobei alleine schon die "Zutaten", alle sind ja nicht drin bzw. geschickterweise nicht aufführungspflichtig: :m

Gentechnisch veränderte unverdauliche und als Käferinsektizität 100% tödliche Tomaten mit nicht unverdaulicher und stark abwehrender und nicht austrocknender Schale  ... und noch viel mehr müßte da stehen.

Steht aber einfach: Tomaten. :g


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ich esse ja auch ab und zu eine Fertigpizza, aber ich habe noch keine gefunden wo der Belag ausreichend vorhanden ist?
Da wird zum Teil extrem gespart, b.z.w. Gewinn maximiert!
Es muss immer nachgelegt werden, mindestens mit mehr Käse, aber auch Salami, oder Thunfisch, je nach Geschmacksrichtung.

Jürgen


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hab jetzt bei REWE angerufen und gefragt wann die nächste Ladung kommt, weil die Gustavo schon seit Tagen/Wochen ausverkauft ist. Er hat im System geschaut... Lieferzeit unbekannt. Er meinte "die kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher... die Sorte ist sehr beliebt."

Antwort: Ja, ich weiß. Ist ja auch die beste Fertigpizza. :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Bei unserem REWE ist die auch erstmal nicht mehr verfügbar. LT unbekannt.... schade.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Real-ökonomisch quasi zwangsläufig müßte man jetzt sofort vermuten, die war zu gut und darf erstmal ein Stück verschlechtert werden ... 

Vergleichessen mit gebunkerter aus eigener TK und entsprechender Reaktion wäre zu empfehlen. :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Was wäre wenn wir nicht die Pizza hätten-----------------------würden wir nur noch Angeln gehen.


;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hallo, 

ich habe vor einer Stunde meine erste Gustavo Gusto Pizza probiert und Jungs, ich muss euch recht geben, die ist für eine Tiefkühlpizza wirklich gut #6 .

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

ich wiederhole mich ja sooo gerne von Thomas sein spruch:m

wir bekommen sie alle

|wavey:


----------



## Nuesse (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Ich hab noch keine erwischen können ,mein Kumpel meint auch daß die Pizza super schmeckt.

Muss ich wohl mal zum Famila oder Toom-Markt !


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

heute ausprobiert. 2,49 Euro bei Aldi. Etwas Schafskäse drauf und für gut befunden.

Olli Callmund


----------



## sandrino (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Weiß nicht ob Dr Oetker oder Wagner, aber die ist mit Pilzen, Pesto, Salami und Tomaten belegt und alles schmeckt genau so wie das, was es darstellen soll. Perfekt.


----------



## Gast (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Gustavo ist bei Rewe weiterhin nicht lieferbar.
Der Marktleiter wusste noch nicht mal ob sie überhaupt nochmal eine Lieferung bekommen.
Ich glaube die werden vom Hersteller im Moment meistbietend verkauft |supergri
Bei mir gibt es daher heute Abend selbstgemachte Pizza.
Der Teig liegt schon 2 Tage im Kühlschrank.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Und es gibt immer noch keine wirklich guten Fertigpizzen. Nur Menschen mit fehlgeleitetem Geschmack.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und es gibt immer noch keine wirklich guten Fertigpizzen. Nur Menschen mit fehlgeleitetem Geschmack.



Dafür die moralisch högschd überlegen  #6
SCNR


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und es gibt immer noch keine wirklich guten Fertigpizzen. Nur Menschen mit fehlgeleitetem Geschmack.



Alles ne persönliche Geschmackssache.....


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Hallo,

nach nunmehr zwei Wochen habe ich heute bei Rewe wieder welche bekommen (Gustavo Gusto) nur die mit Thunfisch war nicht mehr da.
Wirklich die besten Fertigpizzen.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Alles ne persönliche Geschmackssache.....



wie beim Hosen********n


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> wie beim Hosen********n



Jeder shyced in seine eigene Butz?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Heute auch mal wieder.

Zauberküche;-))

ABBA guck doch selber:m


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal wieder.
> 
> Zauberküche;-))
> 
> ABBA guck doch selber:m



ABBA richtig Lecker.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Heute ein Artikel im Stern, über die "Gustavo Gusto", diese Pizza wurde hier ja auch von Einigen als besonders schmackhaft empfunden.

https://www.stern.de/genuss/essen/t...ution-unter-den-tiefkuehlpizzen--7949282.html

Was ich nicht wusste, diese ist wohl wirklich handgemacht und weitestgehend ohne Konservierungsmittel, außer in der Wurst und im echten Schinken.
Haben aber wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten, wegen zu hoher Nachfrage!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Heute ein Artikel im Stern, über die "Gustavo Gusto", diese Pizza wurde hier ja auch von Einigen als besonders schmackhaft empfunden.
> 
> https://www.stern.de/genuss/essen/t...ution-unter-den-tiefkuehlpizzen--7949282.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich war erst auch skeptisch, da für mich eine Tiefkühlpizza immer eine Notlösung für mal was auf die "Schnelle" war.
Nachdem die Gustavo Gusto Pizza hier über den "Schellnkönig" (mittelfränkisch für übergroßes Lob) gelobt wurde, probierte ich vor zwei Monaten meine erste, seitdem habe ich schon mehrere gegessen und bin wirklich zufrieden. Da kommt kaum eine andere TK-Pizza mit. Inzwischen habe ich bei meinem Rewe-Markt ausbaldowert, dass die meistens im Laufe des Mittwochs angeliefert werden. Donnerstag nachmittags sind die meist schon wieder ausverkauft. Gemeinerweise scheinen da noch andere zwielichtige Typen darauf zu lauern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Guile (23. September 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

Meine eigene Kuttelsuppe - viel Spaß


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



Guile schrieb:


> Meine eigene Kuttelsuppe - viel Spaß



auf die Fertigpizza???


|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenschwanz (24. September 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> auf die Fertigpizza???
> 
> 
> |kopfkrat



ne auf die Mailänder Salami natürlich :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*

no way    !


----------

